# 6-9 6-10



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

the wife and i went to the lake sunday nite, i got there at around 7 to wait for the boat trafic to settle down and there was no need for gathering bait, saltfork outdoors had some great goldfish ad i spent 40 bucks in there on 13 goldfish, yes they were very large goldfish! after setting our baits out we relaxed and i put up the tent for the wife, baits were active all nite and then at 11 pm i had a slow steady run, i engaged the reel and waited until i felt the fish slowly moving away. ran back and set into the fish and it turned me around while i was running back, i yelled for the wife to get her boots on and grab the net, the fish got in halfway an decided it wanted to go back into the deep, my reel started humming,and i new i had a decent fish on, i reminded the wife to put the net into the water and i would guide the fish in, she did a great job in not swooping at the fish but that may of been from me reminding her more than once while i was fighting the fish not to do so  
47lbs, it was defently a female do to the amount of eggs left on my shirt after taking pics, bu it looked alot like a male.
















biggie and i fished saturday nite and we ended up with a 30, and i lost a flathead half way in.


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice cats man. Huge. I don't think we can use goldfish here in Michigan. Have to check that out before I go out. I hear they work wonders and here is the proof lol. Nice job.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

We tend to use them more later in the year, when bluegill and other baits die on the hook when waters get warm. But we decided to get a few right now because they are great baits, and our bait store doesn't always have realy big goldfish, so. When they do we take advantage and get a few.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brock

I almost didn't recognize you without glowing eyes

You are all over the big fish---keep on them.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Great looking fish and good story. Congrats on a good night out!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Great fish there.....


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Damn dude, that first cat is a monster. Congrats on a great catch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

nice fish.

I buy what they call feeder goldfish at the local pet store. for $1.15 a dozen they're hard to beat. there mostly small 2-3 in. 

the fella told me he can special order big ones at more cost but, I'd have to buy 144- 12 dozen. usually I'll put my fish trap in the creek with some canned bisquits in it and get some chubs if time permits.

seems finding the time is my biggest problem. LOL


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome fish!! Congrats on a good night. Nice pics!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Brock you are trying to takeover my fashion! Knee high boots and shorts=Hillbilly. 

Nice fish


----------

